# To BOW or NOT to bow!!



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Well dear Forum members, I would love to hear your opinions on 'top knot bows' for our Hav Boys. I have been thinking about putting a bow in my little mans top knot and was just wondering what my fellow members thought of using 'bows for boys'.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as they're not pink or purple----go for it!:thumb:

Nothing's cuter then a hav in a topknot/bow no matter what the sex!:kiss:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Although I would absolutely never ever absolutely not ever put a bow in my guys, I do keep their hair consistently cut down to an inch, so there's no need. But if you have to....well then go ahead. Just don't let their friends see them like that :wink:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Julie said:


> As long as they're not pink or purple----go for it!:thumb:
> 
> Nothing's cuter then a hav in a topknot/bow no matter what the sex!:kiss:


OH NO!!! Never a 'girlie' color, manly shades of blue, red, black, white, etc. or even masculine prints like camo or stripes. Also, no frilly stuff just a neat tailored style bow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the look but never use one with top knots----only because it gives playmates something more to grab on and pull. It seems when there isn't a bow the top knot is ignored:suspicious:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I say----"Bacci in a topknot with a hairbow=adorable!:kiss: "


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Although I would absolutely never ever absolutely not ever put a bow in my guys, I do keep their hair consistently cut down to an inch, so there's no need. But if you have to....well then go ahead. Just don't let their friends see them like that :wink:


Ha Ha Ha.....Daniel.....I think your boys would look absolutely adorable with a 'top knot bow'. :wink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would love to see Bacci in a top knot, like Quincy!! I just would love to see Bacci's eyes!! I am sure they are very handsome but I have not had the privilage yet!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with it. Do whatever you like. And personally, I would have no problem putting Milo in purple, it's my favorite color.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't use bows, but I am guilty of using whatever color band I can find. Since my daughter always has a few lying around, I am guilty of using not very "manly" colors at times. This drives my DH nuts, but at the time I just want the hair out of Teddy's eyes! I did just buy a whole package of black bands just for his use, but I ended up trimming his bangs recently anyway. I couldn't take it!

I needed to see those eyes!:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think you should do whatever looks the cutest on your guy.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Do It! I put Sully in bows all the time. I think he looks ADORABLE! Since DH isn't big on dressing him, I will decorate his noggin instead. I just bought some cute bands from petedge too, and debated on the clearance plaid bows.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I think most of you missed the point. I didn't ask if I should use bows on my Bacci, ( I think I would), I was asking what your thoughts were in general about 'Bows on Boys'.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm glad my dogs are girls so I don't have to feel bad about the topknots. I really like the hair-in-the-eyes look, but Dusty can't see that way and her tear staining is way worse if I don't keep her hair up. We're stuck with the froo froo dog look here. Indie doesn't have so much hair in her eyes, but it's growing. We may have to resort to topknots for her too. 
My son has two older sisters, and I got so sick of seeing him in girl dressup clothes! He has mostly outgrown that phase, but he really loved those sparkly dresses! Boy dressup clothes just aren't as pretty. Not to mention that they don't twirl nicely. Why should girls have all the fun? We do have some photos that will torment him someday.
But bows on a boy dog? Not at my house!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I have tried several times to just put a top knot in mine with no luck. Seem's like every time I put one in Katie,,,,Titan removes it then same thing with Titan...Katie removes it. This is what Katie looked like for about 2 minutes with her's in.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm probably in the minority here but no bows for me! And not because Kubrick's a boy either... I'm just not a big fan of bows on dogs. A scrunchie or whatever for a top knot is one thing, a bow is another... I just wouldn't use a bow on a dog period. But of course, to each his own... and I do think it's cute when I see a girl dog with a bow on, I just wouldn't use one myself.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the bows on my girls, but not on Oscar, I keep his hair cut so it stays out of his eyes. 

I say no bows for boys at my house. 

He does have a cute, royal blue, quilted winter jacket tho. DH doesn't like me to dress them but sometimes I just can't resist!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I think, anything that you think is fun is great if the dog doesn't mind too much. When Moxie is cutest is when I have to love and cuddle the most. It works for him!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Moxie looking especially irresistible...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had them in bows for Christmas, but Kodi hates a topknot and tries to pull them out. Shelby does't mind having a topknot and sometimes I put bows. I have been keeping her hair trimmed out of her eyes lately, so no topknots.


----------



## Siren (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie here from Norway in Europe. I've been looking for bows for my dogs and was hoping I could buy them on the Internet. The ones that I am looking for is made of plastic, not metal. But they seem hard to find. Do they have a special name in English? See pic below.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

barrets? That's what my mom used to call them when I was a kid.. They're really small though... I'm afraid if it fell off or if they were wrestling and he pulled them off then they might grab it and swallow it..


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote gets top knots..no bows..only clear rubber bands. I wanna get a lil bone to put in his hair..I think that would be cute..or a skull and cross bones..something manly that says 'yeah..I'm wearing a ponytail..what do you got to say?' lol

I got Taylor so I could put her in pretty pink frilly things.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

The barrets don't seem to stay in my dogs hair. I use scruncies for both of mine and love it. An occasional bow for Lulu. I love seeing their eyes. I don't think I would put a bow on Vinny. I'm afraid Daniel may see it and tell his boys and then it would be all over town. 
Carole


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I prefer no bow, but I bought some colored latex pony tail holders (in the hair isle) that are great! They stand out against Guapo's coat without making him look girlie


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Siren the plastic barrettes or hair clips you are looking for have worked really well for me, especially when Posh was younger. They are called "Goody" plastic barrettes, you probably want to do search for them. If I can find a source I'll post it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Topknot? Yes. 
Bow? No.

If you want to be even less obvious about it, you can go over to Sally's Beauty Supply and head over to the hair accessory area for Afro-American hair. They have the best small bands, especially the version that are clear. They stretch a lot and don't break the hair. I thought I was the only one who used them, but I saw that Heather (CacheHavs) is using them too. 

By the way, remember that if you use bands, you want to carefully cut them out, not pull. Pulling will break hair.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

BUGS not BOWS for boys

When I had Henry's hair longer I would put his hair in a topknot using a clear elastic, then I had these little clips that looked liked friendly bugs. I got them at some kids store.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that braids? Sophie gets two braids every Monday, it usually stays for a week. No bows, but a color variety of covered hairbands.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Perugina said:


> Am I the only one that braids? Sophie gets two braids every Monday, it usually stays for a week. No bows, but a color variety of covered hairbands.


I wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I know all of our babies look beautiful whether we use bows, braids, clips, barretts, scrunchies, bands or nothing at all. (Not that I am partial of course) lol.


----------



## Siren (Sep 25, 2008)

*Plastic barrettes*

Many thanks to all of you. I have tried to find the ones that I wanted, but had no luck so far :frusty:. However I will keep on looking, so if anyone knows where I can purchase them, I would appreciate a link
Ok, it's way past bedtime here in cold Norway, so I guess I have to end my search for today.
Nite!
:brushteeth:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

You may want to check these out...they ship internationally.

even says they would be good for dog barretts!


----------



## Siren (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks! I have just placed an order, så I reckon they will arrive in a week or so. Hopefully they will have a good gripeace:
Warm regards to all of you, you have been very helpful!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love to see the eyes of Tucker and put his hair in a topknot. However, all the males in the family gave him a hard time, calling him a girlie, so I finally trimmed just a tiny bit of the hair to keep it out of his eyes. I would really like to learn how to do a braid, though, or a rolled top-knot that I saw on a page in the new Canadian grooming book coming out. I can't figure out how to order it, though...I hate to use a credit card on the internet with just a dog club. Any other ideas?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## PennyPoco (Mar 20, 2008)

I found this great website where you can purchase all types of fabulous bows and accessories for your small dog.

http://www.bowsbyhaley.com

I love these bows. There are styles for both male and female dogs. I haven't purchased any yet, but I will --- yes I will, as soon as I can make up my mind what to get.

My Penny is very feminine and will tolerate almost anything I dress her in. Her hair has just now grown long enough that I can pull it up into a topknot. My husband was the first one to suggest a bow. Right now I'm using a mini red scrunchie band, twisted 3 times to keep the hair off her eyes. Hubbie loves the way she looks, and that works for me and for Penny! She looks so adorable. I'm sure that if I had a male Havanese I would do the same thing.

BTW, I know this is not the standard for AKC Havanese Show Dogs, but what the heck! Have fun. Do what you like!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link, but do you think a boy could carry that off?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I use my daughter's elastics for her braces*

She gets color changes each month!

I've had Riki in all sorts of dos. Everyone thinks he is female anyway, guess it is because he is light colored. They assume Riki is a girls name. Many people also assume Daisy is a boy because she is black and white even though she is considerably smaller.

The only ones upset by bows are my daughter's friends who are boys around ten. They get very upset by this! Take it off Riki, he doesn't like it, they say!


----------

